# Taking Pokemon Trainer Card Requests



## BlaZeR (Aug 31, 2006)

I am willing to these requests to fill my free time.
So the rules are:
*You must post DIRECT links to the sprites,background *and just tell me the badges.mmmkay,thats easy.
So fire away!.
Pick sprites from

*Requests done*
Hitsugaya-Gin
bootz0rs
Mangekyou
Cartoon
AZIZ_FROST
Taichou Urahara Kisuke
The Unforgiven
Kima_Rose
CherryBlossomKunoichi
HakuFighter
Distant.Shadows
Kizu
Atomix
Ben-Kun
Bankotsu
Orihime_WorldWonder
lizardo221
 broken_dreams_93
broken_dreams_93's Avatar
Join Date: Jul 2006
Posts: 163
broken_dreams_93 
drunken kunai justu
MasterLee
Locard


----------



## KageMane (Aug 31, 2006)

What exactly are those pokemon cards?... 0.o


----------



## BlaZeR (Aug 31, 2006)

KageMane said:
			
		

> What exactly are those pokemon cards?... 0.o



Here is one of the example backgrounds, and it has your pokemons and trainers.

@basye: Not at the moment since there are no requests yet.I will let you know though if i can not handle this by myself.


----------



## Jeaxz (Aug 31, 2006)

yo can u hook me up man what do i have to do?


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 1, 2006)

Jeaxz said:
			
		

> yo can u hook me up man what do i have to do?


Read first post please.
Bump*
Still taking requests.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 2, 2006)

i would like on of these trainer cards please

Trainers Sprite:
I would like the last guy in the Firered/Leafgreen/Emerald trainer list
hes the really old guy

Pokemon:
1st: Shiny Charizard(Firered/Leafgreen sprite)
2nd: Sceptile
3rd: Shiny Regice
4th: Shiny Flygon
5th: Salamence
6th: Shiny Rayquaza


will rep if u do this 
thanks


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 2, 2006)

Hitsugaya-Gin said:
			
		

> i would like on of these trainer cards please
> 
> Trainers Sprite:
> I would like the last guy in the Firered/Leafgreen/Emerald trainer list
> ...


next time can you link the images and specifiy a background+badges.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 2, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> next time can you link the images and specifiy a background+badges.


uh sry bout that
but this still looks great for u rep and cred comin ur way!!


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 3, 2006)

Cool no problems,still taking requests.
latest request bootz0rs


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks BlaZer. Ill advertise for you. =) *reps*


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 5, 2006)

can i please have one...ill rep you too =)

Trainers Sprite:
Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire: Trainer Sprites...the magma guy with the cape and longer horns..and can you add "shiny mew" at his side..plz =) 

Pokemon:
1st: Mewtwo
2nd: Lugia
3rd: Ho-oh
4th: Rayquaza
5th: Groudon
6th: Kyogre


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 5, 2006)

AZIZ_FROST said:
			
		

> can i please have one...ill rep you too =)
> 
> Trainers Sprite:
> Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire: Trainer Sprites...the magma guy with the cape and longer horns..and can you add "shiny mew" at his side..plz =)
> ...


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 5, 2006)

tnx but can the mew be the shiny mew in the ruby and sapphire one?? plz =) the open eyed one


----------



## Constantine (Sep 5, 2006)

(pick all the prites from *emerald* not leaf green/fire red)
Trainer Sprite:
Name:Nafeez
Pokemon next to Trainer: Shiny Mewtwo
pokemon:
deoxys
aerodactyl
charizard
tyranitar
Houndoom
Umbreon
backgroundick the one with the huge cave in the back
badges:johto


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 5, 2006)

I created one yooohoooo!!!! it took me 5 hours to do it...im just a begginer =)


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 5, 2006)

Name: Benji
Trainer Sprite: Second to last guy on this page.

Swampert: 
Slaking: 
Metagross: 
Salamence: 
Arcanine: 
Aggron: 

Background: A cloudy background, if not, just a water of lue-ish background then.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Badges: Hoenn


----------



## Kima_Rose (Sep 6, 2006)

Can I have on too, please?
Here's the info.

*Spoiler*: __ 




The seventh to last girl on this . The one with black hair.
Name:Kima
Pokemon next to Trainer:  and 
pokemon:
1) Shiny Rayquaza 
2) Shiny charizard 
3) Shiny Umbreon 
4) Espeon 
5) Shiny Ninetales 
6) Shiny Milotic 

backgroundark, night in a forest. But if you don't have that I guess I'll take a purple fade into black background.

badges:Hoenn




Thanx!!

TTYL,
Kima


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 6, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> (pick all the prites from *emerald* not leaf green/fire red)
> Trainer Sprite:
> Name:Nafeez
> Pokemon next to Trainer: Shiny Mewtwo
> ...



cred/rep appreciated

@AZIZ_FROST congrats.​


			
				The Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Name: Benji
> Trainer Sprite: Second to last guy on this page.
> 
> Swampert:
> ...



cred/rep appreciated


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you very much.  

Your rep is coming. 

Edit: My team pwns.


----------



## Roll (Sep 6, 2006)

Name: Sakura

Trainer Sprite:

Pokemon:
Golduck:
Quagsire:
Laspras:Link removed
Starmie:
Politoed:
Blastoise:


Badges:Hoenn


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 6, 2006)

send me a tutorial please


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 6, 2006)

Kima_Rose said:
			
		

> Can I have on too, please?
> Here's the info.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



cred/rep appreciated



			
				CherryBlossomKunoichi said:
			
		

> Name: Sakura
> 
> Trainer Sprite:
> 
> ...



cred/rep


----------



## Caile (Sep 6, 2006)

--- Next to trainer 

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 

Thanks.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 6, 2006)

Distant.Shadows said:
			
		

> --- Next to trainer
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...



cred/rep appreciated . XD


----------



## Caile (Sep 6, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> cred/rep appreciated . XD



Nice job  .. Is it alright if I put a link into the image that leads to your request thread? Rep as well


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah sure I don't mind.Stillt aking requests


----------



## Roll (Sep 7, 2006)

> cred/rep


Thank you soo much!


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 7, 2006)

blazer is good!!! ahahaha.......he inspired me to do mine hahaha


----------



## Kima_Rose (Sep 7, 2006)

*THANX!!*

Thank you, Thank, you Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!
It so ROCKS!!

TTYL,
Kima


----------



## Haku (Sep 8, 2006)

Player sprite:
 With  to the right and  to the left.

Dark background!

Pokemon in order plz:

1."Mr. Hand says" Banner 3
2."Mr. Hand says" Banner 3
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Thank u as u can tell i'm a dark user!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 8, 2006)

I would like one if that's possible ^_^

Trainer:

Pokemon next to trainer:
~1

Pokemon:
1. ~1
2. ~1
3. ~1
4. ~1
5. ~1
6. ~1

badges: hoenn

background: grassy, the one with a cliff and a hole (or cave)

thank you very much! ^_^


----------



## lynxie (Sep 9, 2006)

Credits to BlaZeR, because he inspired me to make my own card.

Thank you very much! And reps  
It was really fun to do.  



Credits to BlaZeR for the Pokemon trainer card disign. 

Credits to -Unknownkid- for the Sakura character from:


Background from:
Link removed

Credits to BlaZeR  for the Badges.
(I tried to make my own, but all the badges I tried to make smaller became a mess. And I didn't have enough patience to draw them myself.)

Pokemon characters from:


I used MSPaint to edit the card.


----------



## Caile (Sep 9, 2006)

He needs the sprites. Not images of the pokemon.


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Sep 9, 2006)

Is that better.?


----------



## Caile (Sep 9, 2006)

It is better. Charizard link doesn't work. And also. There is a sprite link for the pokemon. Get them there. It'd be much easier.


----------



## Haku (Sep 9, 2006)

HakuFighter said:
			
		

> Player sprite:
> With  to the right and  to the left.
> 
> Dark background!
> ...




Whoops i put 8 just get rid of the 2 last one  k thanks!


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 9, 2006)

Kizu said:
			
		

> I would like one if that's possible ^_^
> 
> Trainer:
> 
> ...






			
				HakuFighter said:
			
		

> Player sprite:
> With  to the right and  to the left.
> 
> Dark background!
> ...



cred/rep appreciated


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 9, 2006)

Ah~ thanks so much! rep and cred!


----------



## Atomix (Sep 9, 2006)

ok, ill take one!

Name-    Ben-Kun
Trainer- 
Background- the one with the water

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 

Badges - Hoenn


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Sep 9, 2006)

Name: Bankotsu

Trainer: 

-----

Background: Something Firey

-----

Pokemon:
1) 
2) 
3) 
4) 
5) 
6) 

-----

Badges: Kanto


----------



## Azurite (Sep 9, 2006)

Pokemon:





Trainers:
the 4th girl and Gary
Badges,BG your choice, Name:IchiXOri


----------



## Atomix (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks! rep and cred!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 10, 2006)

o: Well,since Phos' shop is down,and I wasnt all tha pleased with Sasuke_Haruno's,I'll request here ^^

Name:Yuffie
Trainer Sprite:
Pokemon w/ trainer:
Backgroundage
Badges:Hoenn Badges
Pokemon:


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 10, 2006)

hello i tried...=)


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 10, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Pokemon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cred/rep appreciated


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 10, 2006)

AZIZ_FROST said:
			
		

> hello i tried...=)


Awesome ^0^


----------



## AZIZ_FROST (Sep 10, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Awesome ^0^




thank you!!


----------



## Azurite (Sep 10, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> cred/rep appreciated


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!cred and rep!


----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 10, 2006)

These are quite cool so ill ask for one.
Trainer: 
Pokemon:





A background that looks like a city,  that or a forest.
Badges from the first 8 gyms.

Thanks.


----------



## Sasuke Sharingan (Sep 10, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> i could not find a bakcground for your request so i picked my own.
> I am not going to waste my time if you do not provide a link. Please read the first post thoroughly next time.



Ok thinks for the card.sorry about the backround.....


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 11, 2006)

lizardo221 said:
			
		

> These are quite cool so ill ask for one.
> Trainer:
> Pokemon:
> 
> ...



cred/rep appreciated
@AZIZ_FROST: Sorry but i do not currently need help with the request,if you want you can make your own thread.

@Cloud Strife : Its ok,feel free to request again


----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sweet, Blazer you are a beast. I was working all night and this card just made my day.

Hey BlaZer, a friend of mine saw your work and wondered if you would make him a card as well.

Name:Rusty Shackleford
Trainer: 
Pokemon: 





A sky or forest background.
The origional 8 badges. 

I might be asking much for another one for a friend but he realy seemed to want one. Thanks again.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## lizardo221 (Sep 12, 2006)

Great work. I hope the whole site gets to see these. Thank you. :rezno


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 12, 2006)

konichiwa im here to make a request cause your trainer cards look awesome!

Trainer Sprite: Naruto RP Center

Pokemon w/ Trainer (can you make espeon stand next to the trainer please if possible, if not than its okay): Link removed

Pokemon: Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Sorry i forgot all the pokemon's name.

Badges: Hoenn

BG: the ocean one please

Arigatou, Thank You for making it for me ^-^


----------



## drunken kunai justu (Sep 13, 2006)

yo can i get 1 if i get 1 ill make shur to rep u and give ur aproval to my friends!

request:

pick a trainer that looks cool cause i dont kare what my trainer looks like

backround- the cave backroud

pokemon-(all shinys)

shiny charizard
shiny blastoise
shiny ivysaur
shiny alakazam
shiny Nidoking
shiny mew
GOTTA STICK WIT THE ORIGINALS!


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 15, 2006)

broken_dreams_93 said:
			
		

> konichiwa im here to make a request cause your trainer cards look awesome!
> 
> Trainer Sprite: Link removed
> 
> ...



rep/cred


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 15, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> rep/cred



omg thank you so much! it looks awesome and of course i'll rep and cred otherwise it would be extremely rude


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 15, 2006)

drunken kunai justu said:
			
		

> yo can i get 1 if i get 1 ill make shur to rep u and give ur aproval to my friends!
> 
> request:
> 
> ...



cred/rep appreciatd


----------



## Shiro (Sep 15, 2006)

Trainer:
Pokemon with Trainer:
Pokemon:





Backround:a green backround (dont know where to get backgrounds)
Please make me one Ill give reps


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Hagen (Sep 16, 2006)

I wanna request a pokemon card too! 

Name: Locard 
Trainer:

Pokemon:







Background: (i dont know where to find it, but i wanna this same bg)
a list of animals documented as displaying homosexual behaviour.

Badges: your choice, but not the heart shaped badge plz.

thanks in advance, Rep+cred later.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 16, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> I wanna request a pokemon card too!
> 
> Name: Locard
> Trainer:
> ...



rep/cred apprecaited


----------



## Hagen (Sep 16, 2006)

BlaZeR said:
			
		

> rep/cred apprecaited


Man, you are really a pro with this stuff, many many thanks!*reps*


----------



## Shiro (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx  You are really good


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks and no problem 
Feel free to ask for a redo if you do not like the one i made you.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 17, 2006)

Name: SoA
Trainer:
Pokemon with trainer: 

Pokemon:







Back ground: Water or Rock
Badges: All the original badges...nothing new

reps and cred of course....


----------



## LazyShikamaru200 (Sep 17, 2006)

Name: Lazy_Shika
Badges: Kanto
Background: Some type of Dark Blue/ watery one.

Trainer sprite: 

Pokemon links: 
*Spoiler*: __ 














If you're taking extra trainer stuff, can you put this behind my trainer? 

Thanks.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 18, 2006)

Shield of Achilles said:
			
		

> Name: SoA
> Trainer:
> Pokemon with trainer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yosha (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanx a bunch blazer.


----------



## Manaa (Sep 19, 2006)

Name: Manaa
Trainerokemonelite2000.com/sprites/frlgemtr/frlgemtr003.png
1st: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrs386.gif
2nd: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrssh016.gif
3rd: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrs151.gif
4th: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrssh324.gif
5th: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrs122.gif
6th: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrs180.gif

Background & Border: Any chance it could have a water theme background with a blue border?


----------



## Shiro (Sep 19, 2006)

hi BlaZer can you make me another?I found and new sprite
Trainer:this 
PokemonbyTrainerthis
Pokemon:this
this
this
this
this
this
Background:Green Border and a something that would go good with Rock Lee backgound. Thanx if you can.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 20, 2006)

LazyShikamaru200 said:
			
		

> Name: Lazy_Shika
> Badges: Kanto
> Background: Some type of Dark Blue/ watery one.
> 
> ...


----------



## LazyShikamaru200 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice! Repped!


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 22, 2006)

Manaa said:
			
		

> Name: Manaa
> Trainerokemonelite2000.com/sprites/frlgemtr/frlgemtr003.png
> 1st: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrs386.gif
> 2nd: pokemonelite2000.com/pkrssh016.gif
> ...




Masterlee:


----------



## Shiro (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanx!!!


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 23, 2006)

No problem,keep the requests coming .


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's mine: 

Name: ctizz

Trainer: 

Pokemon by Trainer: 

Pokemon: 

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 

Background: is there a grassy theme?


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 24, 2006)

Requests are still open


----------



## ctizz36 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot BlaZeR

*reps*


----------



## Shadow ?Hell's Crusnik? (Sep 26, 2006)

*could u make me one?*

Could you make me one?

Trainer name: Shadow 
(trainer pic one of these Click )
Pokemon by trainer: (if you can)Charmeleon (  )

Party:
1.Charmeleon  (  )
2.Wartortle  (  )
3.Espeon  (  )
4.Umbreon  (  )
5.Raichu  (  )
6.Haunter (  )

Badges: All the original badges
Some kind of Dark background if there is one ^^; Thanks


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 20, 2006)

bump*,  10 chars


----------



## azureyume (Oct 22, 2006)

Awesome work on these trainer cards, I'm a huge Pokemon fan and would love you to make one.
 want the male team rocket guy for my trainer sprite.
 I want the sprites for Gyarados, Charizard, Scyther, Mewtwo, Zapdos, and Gengar
I want the name part to say Ash and as for the background..I'm not really sure what my choices are. I guess you can tell me or just make something you think would look tight, thanks in advance! Oh and I would like the badges from Red and Blue please.


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 24, 2006)

rep/cred appreciated


----------



## elliottj2706 (Oct 24, 2006)

sorry messed up !!


----------



## elliottj2706 (Oct 24, 2006)

ill have one 













cool trainer boy and a sky background

thanks


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 24, 2006)

Trainer Name: Chocopi

Trainer spirite:
Link removed

Pokemon by trainer: 


Pokemon (in order):







Badges:
Give me all the badges from the Gold/Silver version. (Excluding the Red/Blue/Yellow/Green ones) 

And I want a snowy background...if there isn't one, gimme a mountainous background instead!


----------



## Azurite (Oct 24, 2006)

can i help around here?


----------



## Constantine (Oct 24, 2006)

*Request for BlaZer*

Name:Nafeez
Trainer:
Pokemon Next to Trainer:
Pokemon:
#1:
#2:
#3:
#4:
#5:Link removed
#6:Link removed
Badges:Link removed
Background:The one with the clouds


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 25, 2006)

elliottj2706 said:


> ill have one
> 82.imageshack.us/img282/2002/pkrssh172zw9.gif[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> cool trainer boy and a sky background



here you go 

Hitomi_No_Ryu:


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 25, 2006)

BlaZeR said:


> Hitomi_No_Ryu:



I LOVE IT! 

Before I rep you, answer one question:

What's with the extra badges across my trainer's feet and couple of the pokemons?

Can you get rid of that...please!


----------



## mike952 (Oct 25, 2006)

*here wat i want*

all if from pkmn ruby/sapphire

trainer: team aqua guy (last guy first row)
background: just give me any background
pkmn next to trainer: swampert
1st pkmn: shiney blazekin (if i spelt it wrong its the evolution of combusken)
2nd pkmn: shiney metagross
3rd pkmn: shiney nuzleaf
4th pkmn: shiney rayquazza
5th pkmn: shiney charazard
6th pkmn: shiney espeon
badges: hoenn


sorry i could put links i didnt find any lol


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 26, 2006)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> Before I rep you, answer one question:
> 
> ...



Yep sure thing,my bad


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Oct 26, 2006)

^Now that's more like it!

THANK YOU~!


----------



## ajbtap (Oct 28, 2006)

Can u plz make me a trainer  card layout  for a team called team tactics 
in black or blue which inclued rank


----------



## Ryo Hantano (Oct 28, 2006)

*I got a request...*

Here's what I would like mine to be if you would be so kind as to make it...
Name: Ryo
Trainer sprite: (Diamond/Pearl: Trainer Sprites) Chapter 290, page 13
Pokemon used in the card:
Charizard (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Blaziken (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Typhlosion (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Groudon (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Raquayza (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Mew (Diamond/Pearl-Normal) 
Other things about the card: Moltres (Diamond/Pearl-Normal) 
On the card behind the trainer. And a flaming background for the card of possible...
Hoenn badges please, in the eight slots that they are supposed to go in...
So do you think you can do it?


----------



## Asuna Kagurazaka (Oct 29, 2006)

never mind. i'm having it done on the other forum. : )


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 29, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:


> Name:Nafeez
> Trainer:
> Pokemon Next to Trainer:
> 
> ...


cred and rep plz


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2006)

basye said:


> cred and rep plz



Imma get you rep-sealed.


----------



## mike952 (Oct 29, 2006)

man forget it ive been waiting a while


----------



## Constantine (Oct 29, 2006)

basye said:


> cred and rep plz



That iz friggin awesome!!!!!! *RepZ and CredZ*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 29, 2006)

My Trainer Card Request:

Trainer: 
JB008 - 

Pikachu: 
By the trainers side - 

Pokemon: 
Ariados: 神事
Crobat: 神事
Scizor: 神事
Donphan: 神事
Venasaur: 神事
Lugia: 神事

Background: Anything with buildings.


----------



## BlaZeR (Oct 30, 2006)

Ryo Hantano said:


> Here's what I would like mine to be if you would be so kind as to make it...
> Name: Ryo
> Trainer sprite: (Diamond/Pearl: Trainer Sprites) Update II
> Pokemon used in the card:
> ...


Can you provide a link to the flaming background?

@mike952: whatever,you failed to read the first post anyways.

Doing more requests shortly.

//JB008


----------



## Ryo Hantano (Oct 30, 2006)

BlaZeR said:


> Can you provide a link to the flaming background?
> 
> @mike952: whatever,you failed to read the first post anyways.
> 
> ...



If I knew where one was in that sprite place, I would. So I guess just use which ever one works good for you...


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 30, 2006)

BlaZeR said:


> //JB008



Thnx  lot Blazer !!!

Reps and Cred coming up.


----------



## Ryo Hantano (Nov 2, 2006)

*This is it...*

Here's what I would like mine to be if you would be so kind as to make it...
Name: Ryo
Trainer sprite: (Diamond/Pearl: Trainer Sprites) CLICKY
Pokemon used in the card:
Charizard (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Blaziken (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Typhlosion (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Groudon (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Raquayza (Diamond/Pearl-Shiny) 
Mew (Diamond/Pearl-Normal) 
Other things about the card: Moltres (Diamond/Pearl-Normal) 
On the card behind the trainer. Hoenn badges please, in the eight slots that they are supposed to go in...
Please use this for the background:

I didn't know the link for the background, so I got it with someone else's trainer card... I hope you don't mind. Credit and rep with go to you of course...
So do you think you can do it?


----------



## Anbu Haru (Nov 7, 2006)

hey blazer would u like to come back to my trainer card shop?????


----------



## Jannoy (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh! I'd like a trainer card too, please! Here's what I'd like mine to be like, if you have the time to make it...

Trainer: Jannoy. Please use the first girl (the one with the orange scarf) on this page .

Pokemon next to Trainer: Pikachu found .

Other six Pokemon:
1. Grovyle 
2. Azumaril 
3. Charizard 
4. Pidgeot 
5. Umbreon 
6. Kirlia 

For the Badges, please use the original Kanto ones.   And for the background, I'd like either a day-time or star-filled night sky. I don't mind, but you can choose whichever sky BG that complements the other elements of the card better. Many thanks in advanced!  

Also, I was wondering if you could PM me when you complete the card, so that I'll know to check out your thread. Just so that I'd know that the card is finished. Thanks!


----------



## Ryo Hantano (Nov 21, 2006)

*Uhh...*

Has BlaZer been busy or something lately? Cause he still hasn't tried making my card yet...


----------



## Shadow ?Hell's Crusnik? (Dec 8, 2006)

I've requested one but was not made one...was there something wrong with my info?

Trainer name: Shadow 
(trainer pic one of these Link removed )
Pokemon by trainer: (if you can)Charmeleon (  )

Party:
1.Charmeleon (  )
2.Wartortle (  )
3.Espeon (  )
4.Umbreon (  )
5.Raichu (  )
6.Haunter (  )

Badges: All the original badges
Some kind of Dark background if there is one ^^; Thanks


----------



## xxSasuke93xx (Jun 11, 2007)

i made one on my own but hw do i post a pic??
btw my avatar is the 1st i made
i hv some other tat i made but i dunno hw to post pictures


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Jun 12, 2007)

Name: Hikari

Trainer Sprite: 

And if you can please put this pokemon beside me C:
Teddiursa - 

Pokemon...
Likatung- 
Joltion- 
Ninetails- 
Dragonair- 
Entei- 
Flygon- 


Badges? Umm....I have no preference ^^ Any is fine, I just want alot >D

As for a background...Something blue ^^ I like blue... >D Or Red, red is nice. Thank you! +Rep for you if you do make me~~~


----------



## Nero (Jul 10, 2007)

Trainer - 
Pokemon beside trainer - 
Background - Something with a forrest

Pokemon - 

1st pokemon - 
2nd pokemon - 
3d Pokemon - 
4d pokemon -  
5th Pokemon - 
6th Pokemon -


----------



## Azurite (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy shit, why would you request in a thread that has been inactive since October? He has been inactive obviously, that's why this thread isn't up. If you know that the thread is dead, why would you go out and look for it to bump it? Like you guys been on this forum for a while, and if you READ first post or looked through the thread you would have known that it's dead. It doesnt look like Blazer is coming back anytime sooner, or even any workers. So please stop posting in a dead thread.


----------



## Nero (Jul 10, 2007)

well, i dont always look at the dates....but i have done now


----------

